# Temperature



## CrazyIvan (Mar 27, 2005)

I have Gecube x800Pro256 and after about 10 mins of scanning for artifact the temperature comes to 60-62 and stops there.
Is it save to overclock it or is it already overclocked enough?
What is the max temp i should be getting?

(at 60degrees the fan works at 70%)


----------



## Kiwegapa (Mar 28, 2005)

That sounds similar to the results I got with my X800 XT. The 3D test in ATITool really makes the card work. However, although your results are normal, that temperature range is the highest I'm willing to go with a video card or any other piece of hardware. ATI claims their cards are good up to 120°C, but depending on the card, you will start to see artifacting above 60°C, perhaps 70°C or even 80°C with a good card. Some games are as strenuous on the card as ATITool's test, so you are likely experiencing the same temperatures if you play extended sessions of graphic-intensive 3D games.

I myself am watercooling my video card, but if you cannot do this or do not wish to, I recommend that you make sure your case has good airflow and that you determine how high you're willing to crank the fans, including the one on your video card. Keep in mind that most video card fans cool the GPU but do very little for the memory on the card.

You should be able to overclock to a certain extent even on air, although how high is very much dependent on the card. An X800 Pro should be able to hit 500/500 okay, or at least close to it. Some X800 Pros can hit even higher speeds, although it depends upon the memory used on your particular card. All X800 XT cards use 1.6 nanosecond memory, which theoretically allows 625Mhz. I NEVER see that kind of speed, and the best I can do is 600Mhz on a good day, 550Mhz on a more normal day. An X800 Pro card is usually equipped with 2.0 nanosecond memory, which theoretically allows 500Mhz, and I have seen Pros hit that speed and beyond. However, some Pros are instead equipped with the same 1.6 nanosecond memory that the XT cards use, which gives them a bit of an advantage.

So optimize your airflow and fan speed, then slowly crank up the clocks while watching temperatures and artifacting. You'll probably be able to meet X800 XT speeds.


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 28, 2005)

1 more question..
What are the chances that i will succed in opening up the extra 4 pipelines..
And if i fail. What will happen?

And also, this is my card ( GECUBE X800PRO VIVO 256 MB GDDR3 256 bit 1.6ns, DVI+VGA+TV-OUT+VIVO, 12 pipelines, VPU: 475 MHz, mem. clock: 900 MHz ). What does the mem. clock: 900 MHz mean? That i can clock it up to 900 MHz? (theoreticaly) Or sth else?


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 28, 2005)

no it means that u haven a 256 bit modul for the ram on ur card and its splitted into 2 128 bit channels 
every channel has a clock of 450 mgh which u can see in ati tool (ddr=  double rate data)

16 pipes and overclock to 500/500 or perhaps furtcher brings u a nice speed boost by maybe 20 percent , but u will never reach the result with 12 pipes while ocing with 16. so iv u can clock to 550 with core after moding u maybe can only reach 520


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 28, 2005)

What are the advantages disadvantages of 12 and 16 pipes?
Are you saying that if i OC 12 pipes i can get better results then if i oc 16 pipes?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2005)

# of pipelines = how many "work" packets the gpu can handle at the same time .. 

more packets at the same time => more fps


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 28, 2005)

jup thx w1zzard. But u cant oc so far like before


----------

